# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  عاشقة اللون

## عفاف الهدى

*هل  تعلمين أن شخصيتك من الممكن أن يستدل عليها من لون وردتك المفضله ، نعم  إنها حقيقة يؤكدها د. زدريك يكو أستاذ علم النفس بجامعة لندن في موسوعته عن  الورود والحياة


عاشقة اللون الأبيض الناصع في الورود والزهور بأنواعها المختلفة سواء كانت صغيرة أو كبيرة وذات الرائحة الجميلة :*

*[IMG]http://jmal.***********/%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%AF%20%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%B6.jpg[/IMG]*

*هي امرأة صافية ، نظيفة في منزلها ومظهرها وتصرفاتها واضحة وصريحة دائماً ، حسب ما ورد بجريدة " الجمهورية " .

عاشقة اللون الأصفر:*


*امرأة غيورة عصبية ، سريعة الحكم علي الأمور دون رؤية واتزان وتأكد.

عاشقة اللون الأخضر من نباتات الظل وخلافه :* 

**

*عاطفية ، ذات نشاط وحيوية كبيرين وصاحبة نظرة متفائلة وخيالها ممتد امتداد الخضرة ، وتصرفاتها طبيعية

عاشقة اللون الأحمر في الورود والزهور :*

**

*امرأة نارية ، صعبة المراس ، غير متساهلة متشددة لحد كبير ويصعب التفاهم معها ولكنها مرحة ، محبة للحياة وللحب ورومانسية.
*
*عاشقة اللون الأزرق المائل إلي البنفسجي:*

**

*امرأة حالمة تتمني دائماً السعادة والهناء صاحبة حظ جميل ، طالعها دائماً حسن.

عاشقة اللون البنفسجي في الورود والزهور:*

**

*امرأة متحفظة ، ذات طبيعة خاصة ، ومحافظة علي التقاليد لدرجة كبيرة.

عاشقة اللون البرتقالي:*

**

*تحب الطبيعة وتتكيف معها ومع الجو والطقس وتستبشر دائماً بالشمس المشرقة وتكتئب مع جو الخريف والغيام ، امرأة ذكية متفهمه للأمور.

عاشقة اللون الوردي:*

**

*رقيقة حنونة رومانسية لحد كبير ، محبة للحياة ، نشيطة ومتفائلة.
*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طرح حلووو .. سلمت يدينك

موفقه*

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-30-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يسلمش

----------


## بحر الشوق

*اللون البنفسجي 

والله انا بعد احبه ..

يسلمو عفاف الهدى ..

طرح رائع ..


يعطيش الف عافية ..


بحر*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*سلم الطرح والي طرحته ما احلاه (عفاف الهدى)
والله زمان اشقت لكم
تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا ليي الفتايا

----------


## ندى الامل

تسلم الانامل الذهبيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلالا فيش هون خيو

----------

